# How to Convert a crybaby wah into a volume pedal



## Studiocat

Hey guys,

I have a bunch of old (some broken) dunlop crybaby wah pedals laying around, GCB-95's and a JH-1.
I don't really need to fix the wahs, but rather convert one of them to a decent volume pedal. I've read scattered instructions on how to make this conversion, but haven't found a definitive guide. 

Does anyone have some exact instructions on how to do this? And once I'm done, will it be worth the trouble?

Cheers
Adam


----------



## mhammer

Studiocat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a bunch of old (some broken) dunlop crybaby wah pedals laying around, GCB-95's and a JH-1.
> I don't really need to fix the wahs, but rather convert one of them to a decent volume pedal. I've read scattered instructions on how to make this conversion, but haven't found a definitive guide.
> 
> Does anyone have some exact instructions on how to do this? And once I'm done, will it be worth the trouble?
> 
> Cheers
> Adam


Three approaches:
1) The old Maestro Boomerang, and several others, could be converted from volume to wah and back again with a toggle switch. It involves modifying the wah circuit itself.

2) Passive volume pedal with different/higher value pot installed. Wah guts moved elsewhere.

3) Electronic volume control or buffered volume control using existing wah pot. Electronics moved elsewhere or retained for some form of selectable functioning.

Your choice. Let me know what path is your preferred one.

Just exactly HOW are they "broken"If indeed you have a "bunch" of these things lying around, might I suggest converting one into an expression pedal, and another into a Uni-vibe type pedal that lets you control speed with your feet to achieve ramp-up/ramp-down effects?

Finally, just exactly how "broken" are they? It may be possible to repair them more easily than you think.


----------



## Studiocat

Thanks for the quick reply.

No need to have a switching wah/volume pedal, so I'd say options 2 or 3 would be best. Whichever retains the best sounding signal.

An expression pedal would be a good project for later, however I don't need it now.

The pedals aren't very broken. Inductors snapped off, broken jacks, dirty pots. All fixable.

A


----------



## PaulS

lift the negative side of the electrolytic cap (4.7uF) from the circuit. This will turn it into a volume pedal. Some pedals were built so that when you switched the wah off this connection got lifted thus a combo wah/vol pedal.
An easy expieriment....


----------



## tzer0

*Lack of Sweep in Volume/Wah*

I just got a Foxx Tone Fuzz Volume/Wah.
It has an Alpha 100K/100L pot, and all the
wah is in the toe and all the volume is in the
heel, without much in between. I adjust the
pedal for more wah range but then the volume
wouldn't go all the way off no matter how far back
the pedal was. Is there a pot change to fix this? It
It's a 6 lead stacked pot that looks like a stereo one.
Must be a common problem, since I found this five year
old post with no answers to it. Need some expert advice.

T

<<*Title: 200k wah pot for a Jen Wah/Volume mod?
Post by: vanessa on May 27, 2005, 01:46:46 PM*

I recently built a wah/volume pedal off the tonepad site for a friend of mine. The problem she came across was that when the pedal was setup for her tastes in treble to bass on the wah side, the volume side did not go completely off. Meaning when the rocker of the volume effect was all the way back the volume was not off it was still on a little. >>


----------



## ezcomes

mhammer said:


> Three approaches:
> 1) The old Maestro Boomerang, and several others, could be converted from volume to wah and back again with a toggle switch. It involves modifying the wah circuit itself.


this sounds intriguing...anyone know where a schematic can be found for this type of mod to a crybaby?


----------



## mhammer

Ask and though shalt receive: http://www.experimentalistsanonymou...Filters Wahs and VCFs/Maestro Boomerang 2.pdf

There is a GIF of the same schematic if you search for images in Google, using "Maestro Boomerang wah".

Once you have the schematic, go and read RG Keen's paper on "The Technology of Wahs" ( The Technology of Wah Pedals ) to be able to identify the functionally equivalent component in different brands/issues of wahs.


----------



## ezcomes

awesome! thx


----------



## Peter

Strymon Tech Corner #2 – Build your own expression pedal | strymon


----------

